# Cheap Classical Guitar



## Jzbass25 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey guys, Im thinking about getting a classical guitar but I hardly have any money to burn. At most I think I could spend $400 (unless some more bday money comes in since today was my bday lol). Im also trying to get rid of some current gear so if I can sell some stuff then I will have a slightly higher budget. 

I played a great cordoba today but it was $699 and the $499 felt like crap and sounded like crap. I played the ns24 taylor and I liked the cordoba way better, (taylor played like butter but super dead tone). I love taylor but I think that one just is a factory dud. I also played a very expensive Yamaha that I found in a pawn shop which didn't play as good as the taylor or cordoba but sounded amazing.

My only stipulation is I really want a cutaway, I also sort of want a traditional spaced neck, but Ive never tried a neck like the Ibanez narrow neck classical so I cant really say if I like or dislike them. I am fine with wide necks because of my rg1527

So any help guys? I am also going to hopefully go to sam ash in orlando this weekend to test out some more classicals. 

Thanks,
~Joe


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 26, 2010)

Take a look at Takamine. I've found their cheaper steel string and nylon strings are really nice for the cash. Some of the better $300 - $600 acoustics I've seen, felt, or heard, the build quality was great. Alverez makes some great stuff to, just a little hit or miss under $500 from what I've played.


----------



## Jtizzle (Nov 14, 2010)

Yamaha C-40 is the best nylon string classical guitar IMO.

I own one, it's about 10 or 11 years since I first got it. I've honestly treated it like shit. There's a giant crack on the side of the body parallel to the bridge, and it's been banged up all over, and it still sounds a thousand times better than most nylon string guitars I've ever played, which means most guitars you can try out at a regular music store. I love this guitar, and it's just about 100 dollars. If you wanna spend less than 400, just go for this one. Save the 300 for something you want haha


----------



## falcon71 (Apr 29, 2011)

you can not go wrong with a takemine or yamaha


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 29, 2011)

Jtizzle said:


> Yamaha C-40 is the best nylon string classical guitar IMO.
> 
> I own one, it's about 10 or 11 years since I first got it. I've honestly treated it like shit. There's a giant crack on the side of the body parallel to the bridge, and it's been banged up all over, and it still sounds a thousand times better than most nylon string guitars I've ever played, which means most guitars you can try out at a regular music store. I love this guitar, and it's just about 100 dollars. If you wanna spend less than 400, just go for this one. Save the 300 for something you want haha



This x1000
Yamaha makes some of the best classicals I've ever played, both in playability and tone. And they're not very pricey, either. I really regret not buying a used one that I saw for $100.
That's another thing, buy used.


----------

